# Bach-Busoni Chaconne from my Juilliard graduation recital



## mkaykov (Mar 11, 2018)

it came out not bad........

I'm going to add some videos to my youtube channel this week, probably better played, heh

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC94gfo_fDGlKfy5y9sUXr0Q
Please subscribe if you can


----------

